# Bengt Stahlschmidt



## blank (18. Dezember 2007)

Ist Geschäftsführer!? Seit wann eigentlich? Wieso? Was ist mit Zebisch? Wo gibt es dazu Informationen? Sind Laptops und Drucker das gleiche wie Räder?

Fragen über Fragen, aber zum Glück haben wir ja hier den direkten Draht.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (18. Dezember 2007)

Quelle: SAZ bike Nr.25/10.12.2007

zu Deiner letzten Frage. Nein, Laptops und Räder sind nicht das gleiche !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blank (18. Dezember 2007)

Danke, aber wieso? Gibt es einen publizierbaren Grund? Rauswurf? Macht Herr Zebisch 'was anderes? Hat keine Lust mehr? Rente? Oder gab es gar einen Putsch des Herrn Kupper gegen Emailschnelllöscher? Was heißt kommisarisch? Bis Jahresende? Länger? Wer folgt dann?

Los, raus damit!


----------



## blank (18. Dezember 2007)

Aha, vielen Dank für die zurückhaltend vorgetragenen Informationen.

Wer macht eigentlich Service bei einem Rad, das im Direktvertrieb erworben wurde?


----------



## SLichti (19. Dezember 2007)

@blank
"zurückhaltend vorgetragene Information" ? Lese mal zwischen den Zeilen, dann ist der Satz mehr als ausreichend  
Ich wollte so ein Zeugnis nicht ausgestellt bekommen...

Im Moment habe ich die Aufgabe des Bergwerk -Service "Kommissarisch" übernommen: www.grand-raid.de
Habe auch Bezug zu allen Ersatz- und Verschleißteilen.

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (19. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen

das operative Team bei BERGWERK ist wie folgt aufgestellt:

Sükrü Gürses, Rahmenproduktion
Rüdiger Kupper, Vertrieb/Marketing
Stefan Lichtner, (Kommisarisch) Service
Andreas Bitzer, Entwicklung/Konstruktion

mfg
RK


----------



## raffic (19. Dezember 2007)

Das hört sich doch gut an!!


----------



## le duy nhut (29. März 2008)

Ist Herr Zebisch derjenige, der im Galileo Video am Ende das blaue Mercury montiert?


----------



## greg_mtk (30. März 2008)

ich kenn das galileo video zwar nicht aber herr zebisch sieht wohl so aus:
http://www.bike-magazin.de/bko/bike...aserbig1137578664_Werner_Zeb43ce12a818a65.jpg

habs mir mal angeschaut, ja das isser


----------



## Liwi (16. April 2008)

Verdammt! Laptops und Räder sind nicht das selbe? Kann ich jetzt damit aufhören ein Loch für meinen Schnellspanner an meinem Schleppi zu suchen?


----------

